# Nguyên nhân khiến trẻ mất ngủ



## Ngo Viet An Khang (16/3/19)

Với trẻ nhỏ giấc ngủ đóng vai trò hết sức quan trọng trong quá trình phát triển thế chất lẫn trí não. Nếu trẻ ngủ không ngon giấc hoặc thường xuyên thức đêm quấy khóc thì sẽ ảnh hưởng đến cơ thể chậm phát triển, ốm yếu. Vậy nguyên nhân do đâu làm bé khó ngủ và không ngon giấc hàng đêm. Hãy cùng Thegioinem.com xem qua chi tiết những Nguyên Nhân Khiến Trẻ Bị Mất Ngủ mà các mẹ cần lưu tâm để bảo vệ giấc ngủ của con yêu được trọn vẹn nhé !!






Nguyên Nhân Khiến Trẻ Bị Mất Ngủ | Thegioinem.com
​*1. Mất cân bằng hệ thần kinh trung ương*
Hệ thần kinh chưa hoàn chỉnh của trẻ rất nhạy cảm với mọi thứ xung quanh. Nhiều khi chỉ là một tiếng động nhẹ cũng có thể khiến bé giật mình tỉnh giấc khi đang ngủ và quấy khóc. Nếu trẻ nhỏ hay giật mình và có kèm quấy khóc, la hét thì nhiều khả năng bé đang bị căng thẳng hoặc có thể bé vừa gặp ác mộng.

*2. Trào ngược dạ dày, thực quản*
Bé bị trào ngược dạ dày thực quản hoặc bị đầy hơi, khó tiêu… sẽ rất khó chịu và rất dễ giật mình dậy giữa đêm. Với những bé này, nếu trào ngược không được bố mẹ để mắt đến sẽ rất dễ bị sặc ngược. Do đó, tốt nhất sau khi cho bé bú, nên bế bé thẳng và nghỉ ngơi 15 phút trước khi nằm vào nôi trở lại. Hoặc có thể vỗ lưng để giúp bé ợ hơi, tránh khí dư làm bụng bé ọc ạch và trào ngược.

*3. Không xây dựng thời gian ngủ cố định cho bé:*
Nếu mẹ thường xuyên cho bé ngủ vào những khung giờ không cố định, điều này sẽ làm cho trẻ khó đi vào giấc và thường xuyên thức đêm quấy khóc. Việc lên giờ giấc ngủ cố định cho bé sẽ có lợi cho cả mẹ và bé. Nhiều mẹ không chú ý đến giờ ngủ của trẻ, cho trẻ ngủ quá nhiều hoặc quá ít đều không tốt cho trẻ.  Ba mẹ có thể điều chỉnh giấc ngủ trưa cho con để đêm đến con dễ ngủ và say giấc nhé.

*4. Bé đói hoặc bỉm bị ướt:*
Đây là nguyên nhân dễ nhận biết nhất. Vì khi trẻ đang ngủ mà giật mình và khóc thét lên, việc đầu tiên ba mẹ cần làm là kiểm tra xem tã bỉm của con có bị ướt không để thay ngay bỉm mới cho bé cảm thấy dễ chịu hơn nhé.
Bên cạnh đó, Đói cũng là nguyên nhân khiến trẻ quấy khóc nhiều vào ban đêm. Vì thế mẹ nên kiểm tra xem bé đã cần bổ sung dinh dưỡng chưa và cho bé bú (hoặc ăn) một chút trước khi đi ngủ để bé không bị cơn đói làm thức giấc.

*5. Do yếu tố môi trường ngủ của bé*
Nếu bé đang ngủ trong nôi, mẹ đột ngột chuyển bé sang ngủ trên giường hay khi bé đang quen ngủ với cha mẹ bỗng nhiên phải ngủ riêng sẽ khiến bé khó thích nghi. Khi trẻ bị chuyển đột ngột sang môi trường mới, trẻ sẽ lạ lẫm và trở nên khó ngủ. Để giúp bé có giấc ngủ ngon mỗi đêm, cha mẹ có thể dành thời gian để kể chuyện hay mát-xa cho trẻ để trẻ dễ dàng ngủ hơn.

Ngoài ra, việc sắp xếp không gian phòng ngủ hợp lý và lựa chọn tấmnệm thích hợp cũng là cách để đảm bảo giấc ngủ cho trẻ và giúp cột sông lưng của bé luôn thẳng, không bị cong vẹo do nằm sai tư thế. Bố mẹ cần chú ý đến nhiệt độ không gian phòng ngủ của trẻ. Cho trẻ mặc những bộ quần áo ngủ bằng cotton thoáng mát để bé cảm thấy thoải mái. Ngoài ra nên hạn chế tiếng ồn xung quanh bé vào ban đêm. Thêm vào đó hãy tắt bớt ánh sáng trong phòng của bé, vì melatonin-chất hormone giúp ta ngủ dễ tăng rất nhanh trong cơ thể khi môi trường xung quanh có ít ánh sáng.

- Bố mẹ cần thiết lập thời gian ngủ hợp lý cho trẻ và cho bé thực hiện nghiêm chỉnh mỗi đêm. Bên cạnh đó, bạn có thể giúp con ngủ ngon bằng các thói quen như tắm cho trẻ bằng nước ấm hoặc kể cho trẻ một câu chuyện trước khi ngủ. Điều này vừa mang tính chất giáo dục vừa giúp con yêu dễ ngủ.

- Khi trẻ đã được một tuổi, hãy cho bé chọn một con búp bê, chăn, thú nhồi bông hoặc một vật mềm làm bạn đồng hành trước khi đi ngủ.

- Bạn đừng nên để tivi hoặc máy tính, điện thoại trong phòng ngủ của con, vì chúng khiến con trẻ tò mò và nhõng nhéo không chịu đi ngủ. Nên cho trẻ ngủ trong phòng tối, sử dụng đèn ngủ có ánh sáng vừa phải và nghiệt độ trong phòng được đảm bảo mát mẻ nhé.

- Không cho trẻ dùng bất cứ đồ uống nào có caffeine cách 6 tiếng trước khi ngủ và hạn chế lượng caffeine cho trẻ dùng.

- Hãy trao đổi với bác sĩ nếu con bạn có các dấu hiệu ngưng thở, thở không đều khi ngủ vì để có phương pháp điều trị tốt, sớm cho bé.

_Hy vọng bài viết này sẽ giúp ích được cho các bố mẹ đang có con nhỏ hay quấy khóc, khó ngủ tìm được nguyên nhân và giải pháp  giúp trẻ ngủ ngon hơn nhé!!_

Thegioinem.com​


----------

